

Bebo Embraces Facebook Apps With Its "Open Applications Platform" - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/12/bebo-warmly-welcomes-facebook-developers-with-new-platform/

======
blader
Combined with this news:
[http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=60](http://developers.facebook.com/news.php?blog=1&story=60),
this effectively kills OpenSocial dead in the water, in my opinion.

